# "How to Find Your Exam Results-Faster :oD"



## cinnamon (Dec 3, 2008)

How to Find Your Exam Results that's not in "Credential Verification Area."

Here's how you find your EXAM RESULTS faster, it's not in the creditial verification area, as we all thought.   


1)Go to MY ACCOUNTS -top of screen
2) My Events
3)Click Tab- "Past events"
4) Click "Details"
5) It should show Whether you "Pass" or "Fail" on the Exam.


Good Luck!


----------



## patriciaross7224@msn.com (Nov 28, 2011)

I type in to my aapc account but i have no tabs that say "MY Account" nor my events nor past events.  I can't get in to find my scores!!! HELP


----------



## Cox (Dec 17, 2011)

*Finding exam results.*

I can not find out what the person is talking about with:  1.  My account.  2.  My events, etc.  Please help me also!  THANK YOU!!


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 17, 2011)

From any page on the AAPC website, click on the "Home" link (top of screen toward right side)(See attachment 1, below). When you are on your Home Page, look for the "Membership" block (See attachment #2, below). Do you see the caption "Exam Results"? If so, click on it to see your grade.

If you passed the exam, as an added bonus, your new certification is listed after your name (also visible on attachment #2).

Cheers,


----------



## JudyW (Dec 17, 2011)

When you sign in, on the left hand side (where it shows when your membership renews) right under that  it will show exam if you just took it, click that and your grade will come up.  Hope this helps.  If it is an exam you took a long time ago you may not be able to get your grade as they were doing just a pass or fail and no grade was given.


----------



## lnapoles@bellsouth.net (Jan 3, 2012)

*Passed CPC Exam*

Hi, I passed the CPC Exam on 12/17, however, is there a way I can find out which question I missed?


----------

